# Jewel Cichlid vs. Firemouth



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

As you all know my Firemouth has been messing with my jewel cihclid for a while and the jewel cichlid just sat there and took it. Yesterday I think he had enough as he turned around and fucked the firemouth up, locking lips and rolling all in the sand, the firemouth came out looking a little scratched up and the jewel chased him around...it rocked, i hate that firemouth.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ROFLMAO - thats what happens with cichlids, always having little battles









I hope your firemouth is OK now


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaha...little bastard had it coming...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

my girlfreind hates the firemouth, says hes too aggressive, asked me to throw him in with Sauron....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

firemouths are all bark, no bite, _literally_. They're just a bottom-feeding fish with a somewhat intimidating gill flare ability. Even the more medium-aggressive cichlids such as GTs/Texases/Dempseys usually end up bullying/killing firemouths. A potentially wicked fish like a good jewel (what you might have, though I never had a good one :sad: ) won't have any trouble putting a FM in its place


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Yea, seems to me that any Firemouth I've had is an "in-betweener".

Too much of a bully if put in a comunity tank, but not aggressive enough to hold his own against mid-sized cichlids.


----------



## mpgleisten (May 16, 2003)

My firemouth was an in-betweener as well. It was eventually taken down by something much more vicious than a jewel cichlid or a JD. It was Hole in Head disease...Yup the entire forehead was eroded away and then it got flushed.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mpgleisten said:


> It was Hole in Head disease...Yup the entire forehead was eroded away and then it got flushed.


 An extended period of time in bad water?


----------



## mpgleisten (May 16, 2003)

I never did any water tests but none of the other fish showed any effects of bad water at all. So it could have started from the LFS or who knows?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The firemouth is a bitch i wanna throw him with my spilo cf.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The firemouth is a bitch i wanna throw him with my spilo cf.


 You're just pissed off because he rules your tanks.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mpgleisten said:


> I never did any water tests but none of the other fish showed any effects of bad water at all. So it could have started from the LFS or who knows?


 I'm sure you kno what you're doing, and don't mean to imply otherwise, but it's normal for 1 fish to succumb in bad water and others to fight thru it.

I;m not trying to say you have bad husbandry skills, but only trying to help. :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah - CHECK YOUR WATER!!!!!!

your LFS may even do it for free, especially if it is a chain store which offers a guarentee on fish.

you need to regularly check the conditions in your tanks or you will get HITH and other desieses


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Also, for all of you that depend on lfs to check your water samples...

Do it yourself.

There is no way that any lfs, or any gauge, is accurate after a while of being out of the normal water you've taken the sample from.

Heat, evap, and other factors come into play.

If you can't get to your lfs within 10 minutes after pulling the sample, consider your test null and void!

If you can't afford the tests to check, don't buy the fish.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Screw the Firemouth! Go Jewel! Those guys are awesome. They only take so much sh*t... then BOOM they attack! YES!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hehe mike is intimidated by cichlids...they are too aggressive for him









Mark


----------

